# Tuning



## Marcus1985 (2 mo ago)

Found a good video I do a good bit of trolling but the tuning for bank fishing against rocks is a must


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great vid.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Yup cool stuff there, interesting. And welcome aboard!


----------



## Marcus1985 (2 mo ago)

fastwater said:


> Great vid.
> Thanks for sharing.


No problem


----------



## Marcus1985 (2 mo ago)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Yup cool stuff there, interesting. And welcome aboard!


Thanks yeah every little bit helps when they are being stubborn


----------

